# Präsentationsvorlagen für die Web-Fotogalerie



## Deniz (12. September 2002)

Moin moin Board! 

Ist mein allerster Beitrag hier. Habe mich nen bisschen umgesehen und muss sagen ihr habt es bezüglich PhotoShop wirklich voll drauf;-) 
Ein klasse Forum. Werde in Zukunft öfter mal vorbeischauen wie es aussieht 
Hoffe ihr könnt auch mir helfen.

Nun zu meinem Problem:

Möchte eine Fotogalerie mit der Funktion "Automatisieren"/"Web-Fotogalerie..." erstellen. Finde aber die integrierten Präsentationsvorlagen ziemlich öde 
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit (ein Plug-In oder sowas) um die Vorlagen zu erweitern ?

Zur Info:

Es sollen so kleine Vorschaubilder zu sehen sein mit einem großen Bild in der Mitte, das alle 10sec. oder so wechselt.
Die Galerie soll nicht im Web stehen. Möchte eine CD brennen davon. Soll ein Geschenk werden.

Habe die Suchfunktion bemüht aber leider nichts passendes gefunden.

Deniz


----------



## MTK (12. September 2002)

Hi,
also ich würde sagen das mit dem alle 10 Sec ändern ist in Photoshop nicht möglich, höchstens vieleicht als animiertes gif, aber 10 sec ist da eigentlich schon viel zu lang.  Mit Java oder so dürfte es gehn. Wenn nicht würd ich dir Flash empfehlen. 
Für das andere gibt es bestimmt mehrere plugins, wenn es aber nicht viele Bilder sind würd ich dir empfehlen das von Hand zu machen. 

MTK


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (12. September 2002)

Hmmmm,
ich würd sagen, dass das eher eine Frage für's PHP forum wäre, da es in PHP eigentlich einfacher sein sollte als in Flash (obwohl's in Flash bestimmt besser ausschaut). Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass du dann einen Webserver laufen haben musst, der PHP installiert hat, was bei einer Geschenk-CD relativ schwer zu realisieren sein dürfte.
JavaScript ist keine schlechte Idee, da sogut wie jeder Browser JavaScript-fähig ist.

Übrigens: Vote Deniz for best New-Member of the Year!
Das ist der beste Post von einem Neuen Board Member seit langer Zeit. Mach weiter so! Wäre schön, wenn sich die anderen Neu-members sich das auch mal zu Herzen nehmen würden.

so far
AnonymerSurfer


----------



## Deniz (12. September 2002)

Danke für das Kompliment! Da werd ich ja ganz verlegen 
New-Member of the Year hört sich aber sehr gut an ;-)

Habe heute fast einige Stunden mit googlen verbracht aber leider kein passendes Plug-In für mein Vorhaben gefunden. 

Werde wohl oder übel ne HTML-Seite erstellen müssen. Kenne mich zwar überhaupt nicht aus aber mit Flash und PHP sogar noch weniger  Die Automatisierung der kleinen Vorschaubilder soll ich mit nem Thumbnail-Erstellungsprogramm ("Cumulus" soll datt Ding heissen) erstellen wurde mir geraten und für die 10sec. SlideShow soll es auf 
http://www.dynamicdrive.com/dynamicindex14/fadeinslideshow.htm
nen Freewarescript geben. 
Werde mich da ma jetzt nen bisschen einarbeiten.

Dieser Beitrag hat jetzt weniger mit  PhotoShop zu tun. Ich hoffe das wird mir nicht nachgetragen 

Was haltet ihr von dem Vorhaben? Gibt es bessere und einfachere Möglichkeiten?

Ein auf weitere Hilfe hoffender Deniz


----------



## MTK (13. September 2002)

Hi,
also die Thumbnails kannst du eigentlich trotzdem in Photoshop erstellen lassen. Ich hab das vor kurzem mal recht ausführlich beschrieben: <<hier>>
... ich hoff dass ich dich richtig verstanden hab

MTK


----------



## Deniz (13. September 2002)

Erst ma ein riesiges Dankeschön euch beiden!(habe keinen passenden Smilie gefunden  ) 
Bin guter Hoffnung, daß ich mich nicht sooo tief in die HTML-"Programmierung" einarbeiten muss. 

Kleiner Zwischenstand:

Habe die index.htm Datei, die ich mit PhotoShop ("Automatisierung"/"Web-Fotogalerie...") erstellt habe einfach ma mit dem Editor geöffnet. 
So habe ich es geschafft die SlideShow alle 5sec. sliden zu lassen . Auch die lästige ".jpg"-Endung beim Dateinamen habe ich wegkriegen können. Die Schriftart in "Comic Sans MS" zu ändern war auch möglich. Meiner Meinung nach die beste Schrift überhaupt 

Nun nervt mich nur noch der Abstand der kleinen Vorschaubilder. Ich meine damit den zu breiten Rand. Der ist einfach zu breit verdammt

Meine Einstellungen für die Miniaturen:

Größe: 40Pixel
Spalten: 2
Reihen: 1
Randbreite: 0Pixel

Schaut euch bitte hier http://www.php50.com/Deniz/Screenshot.JPG das Screenshot an.
Es ist bestimmt möglich diesen Rand zu verkleiner...nur wie???
Ich habe keine Einstellung bzw. die betreffende Zeile gefunden um es ändern zu können. 

Ich glaube das ist das letzte was mich noch stört. Ansonsten lass ich alles PS machen  Ja gut ich muss halt genau 196mal die Seiten mit dem Editor bearbeiten aber den Stress gönn ich mir *hehe*

Könnt ihr mir bei diesem (hoffentlich) letzten Problem  bitte nochmal helfen?

Deniz

P.S: Das Bild ist nicht auf dieses Board bezogen. Hatte es irgendwann mal gemacht


----------



## MTK (13. September 2002)

Hi,
also kurz vorweg, der link geht net... du meintest bestimmt http://www.php50.com/Deniz/Screenshot

Gut, dieser rand hat mit den frames zu tun. Das kannst du in der frameset.htm ändern: 

```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
		<TITLE>Adobe Photoshop 6.0 Web-Fotogalerie</TITLE>
		<META name="generator" content="Adobe Photoshop(R) 6.0 Web Photo Gallery">
		<META http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</HEAD>

<FRAMESET frameborder=0 cols="100,*">
<FRAME src="index.htm"  NAME="LeftFrame" scrolling=YES>
<FRAME src="pages/001.htm"  name="RightFrame" scrolling=YES>

<NOFRAMES>
<BODY>
Viewing this page requires a browser capable of displaying frames.
</BODY>
</NOFRAMES>
</FRAMESET>
</HTML>
```

Entscheident ist diese zeile:



```
<FRAMESET frameborder=0 cols="100,*">
```

Also ich hab die Frameboarder auf 0 gesetzt, das gibt die breite von dem grauen balken an, ich glaub wenn man den nicht sieht (also = 0) ist besser.
Dann kommt das was für deine frage wichtig ist:
cols="100,*"
Die 100 geben die breite des linken frames in Pixel an, schreibst du ein % dahinter gibt die Zahl an wieviel prozent vom Bildschirm der linke frame belegen soll. Danach kommt ein *, das gibt einfach an dass der rechte frame die übrigen Pixel einnimmt, also das was noch übrig bleibt wenn die 100 weg sind.

So, bin noch am überlegen wie du das vieleicht hinbekommst dass du nicht jede seite öffnen must, meld mich also vieleicht nochmal.

MTK


----------



## MTK (13. September 2002)

Hi,
hab ein wenig in der Photoshophilfe gesucht und was passsendes gefunden, ich verweise dich jetzt allerdings auch auf die Hilfedatei da es da eigentlich sehr gut erklärt ist, und vorallem ausführlicher als ich das jetzt im Forum machen könnte (...ausserdem bin ich im moment zu müde). Also, du findest es in der Hilfe (F1) unter "Inhalte -> Erstellen von Webseiten -> Anpassen und Erstellen von Web-Fotogaleriestilen (Photoshop)" dort steht ganz genau wie du einen eigenen stiel hinzufügst, dann brauchst du das nicht alles 196X zu machen.

Wenn du irgendwas in der Anleitung nicht verstehst kannst du natürlich gerne nochmal fragen.

MTK


----------



## MTK (13. September 2002)

Hi,
hab dir mal ein  Beispiel gemacht, entpack das einfach mal in den folgenden Ordner: "Photoshop Ordner / Vorgaben / Web Kontaktabzug" dann findest du in Photoshop einen weiteren Stiel für die Web Fotogalerie.

Damit solltest du das so ähnlich wie auf dem Screenshot hinbekommen ohne jede Seite öffnen zu müssen.

MTK


----------



## Deniz (13. September 2002)

Oh mann MTK ich möchte mich mit 3m großen Buchstaben bei dir bedanken. 
Wahnsinnig nett von dir!

DANKE!!!

Ein Problem hab ich aber noch:

Habe gestern zur Probe noch ein paar Galerien erstellt und obwohl ich "frameboarder" auf "0" oder "no" gesetzt habe habe kriege ich den blöden grauen scrollbalken. Auch mit der Vorlage, die du mir erstellt hast ist das der Fall. Der Frameboarder steht aber überall auf"0" oder "no". Bin gestern ziemlich viele Möglichkeiten durchgegangen. Leider ohne Erfolg. 

Versteh ich nicht. Auf dem Screenshot ist ja auch keins drauf...

Ist zwar ziemlich spät geworden gestern , kann mich aber nicht erinnern irgendwas so krass verstellt zu haben. Habe lediglich die index.htm bearbeitet, die bei der Erstellung der Galeirie ausgespuckt worden ist.

Habe im Anhang mal die index-dateien beigelegt. Eine, die ich mit der "normalen vertikalen" Vorlage erstellt habe und eine mit deiner (Präsentationsvorlage "Deniz").
Und hier noch nen Screenshot:
http://www.php50.com/Deniz/Screenshot2 

Woran kann das liegen? Hoffe du weisst auch darauf ne Antwort, denn ich glaube das ist jetzt endgültig das letzte Prob dann kann ich meine Freundin glücklich machen und die Belohnung kassieren ;-) 

Deniz


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (13. September 2002)

> New-Member of the Year hört sich aber sehr gut an


Mir ist auf die schnelle nichts besseres eingefallen und Newbie of the Year hört sich zwar besser an aber das wäre dann wieder diskriminierend oder?


----------



## Deniz (13. September 2002)

muaahaaaa....;-);-);-)...*hehe*

Ich bin für jede Bezeichnung dankbar (solange es nicht negativ gemeint ist) ;-)

/Deniz

P.S. Mein Vorschlag für dieses Board: "DAS Tutorial-Board mit dem besten Support"!


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (13. September 2002)

wenn du keine scrollbalen möchtest musst du im body tag der frame seite scroll="no" eingeben

und danke für das gute Feedback das ist echt motivierend


----------



## Deniz (14. September 2002)

Danke für den Hilfeversuch aber dann kann doch aber nimmer scrollen. Ich will lediglich die Breite von dem Scrollbalken verringern. 
Verweise auf mein vorletztes Posting. Das Problem hab ich immer noch  Büddä Help!

Deniz


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (14. September 2002)

die breite eines scrollbalkens ist nicht veränderbar


----------



## sam (14. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Deniz _
> *"frameboarder" auf "0"*


...und es muss "frameborder" heissen


----------



## Deniz (15. September 2002)

<FRAMESET frameborder=no cols="16%,82%">

genauso steht es in der Zeile  
Mit "0" geht da leider auch nichts.

Mir absolut unverständlich......

Deniz


----------



## Dario Linsky (15. September 2002)

http://www.selfhtml.net/html/frames/eigenschaften.htm#rahmen


----------



## Deniz (17. September 2002)

Hallo !

Ich bin jetzt soweit fertig mit meiner Präsentation. Hat zwar nen weilchen gedauert aber man hat ja auch anderes zu tun. Schlafen z.B.  

Den Scrollbalken konnte ich leider nicht mehr wegkriegen. Hab wirklich alles versucht und bin alle Möglichkeiten durchgegangen. Eigentlich absolut unlogisch warum das nicht ging  

Kann man nichts machen. Wird sie hoffentlich nicht weiter stören 

Ich möchte mich bei euch allen für die super Unterstützung bedanken.
Wirklich sehr genial!

DANKE!!!

Special THX to MTK!!!!!

/Deniz


----------



## Jumpy2 (30. August 2005)

Toller Beitrag!

Ist denn möglich bei der Flash2 Vorlage von CS der Bildergalerie eine feste Breite zu geben? Im Moment passt sie sich immer der Breite das grossen Bildes an.

Gruss und Dank,

Thomas


----------

